# Brie,Honey,Pistachios-rec.



## kadesma (Jul 14, 2006)

It seems as if every place you go they have brie set out...I like it, but was getting indifferent to it,til i tried this
Preheat oven to 475f Place an 8 inch round of brie on a small plate. Make sure it's oven proof. Drizzle it with honey,mixed with  a drop or two of balsamic vinegar and 1/2 cup roasted  shelled pistachios. Bake 5-7 min or til brie is hot hot hot but not completely melted. Serve with apple slices and a sweet type bread alongside.
enjoy,
kadesma


----------



## mudbug (Jul 14, 2006)

kadesma, I love Brie but have never fixed it for us.  Do you have to take the rind off first? (Does it have a rind?)


----------



## kadesma (Jul 14, 2006)

mudbug said:
			
		

> kadesma, I love Brie but have never fixed it for us. Do you have to take the rind off first? (Does it have a rind?)


Bug, the one I get is wrapped in a paper, but does have a thin coating over the cheese,it's not hard like other cheeses rinds are it's soft and papery, I leave it on, althought I'm not nuts about it and go for the middle of the cheese, my kids love that slight earthy taste it has. I've never taken it off as I was afraid the cheese would run all over the place without it, I just cut away a small portion when I get some for myself.

kadesma


----------



## mudbug (Jul 14, 2006)

Thanks.  I think the brie appys I've had usually have that pastry shell, like a Brie Wellington.


----------



## kyles (Jul 14, 2006)

Definitely leave the rind on, it would definitely melt everywhere. Can you buy the brie in a wooden box? That can go into a slow oven.


----------



## kadesma (Jul 14, 2006)

mudbug said:
			
		

> Thanks. I think the brie appys I've had usually have that pastry shell, like a Brie Wellington.


I've never had it with a shell, that sounds good...Will have to give it a try,maybe with diced apples sauteed in butter, brown sugar, cinnamon,a pinch of cloves Yummy . 

kadesma


----------



## mudbug (Jul 14, 2006)

It can't be true that I've had something kadesma hasn't had.

Your garnishes are inspired.


----------



## kadesma (Jul 14, 2006)

kyles said:
			
		

> Definitely leave the rind on, it would definitely melt everywhere. Can you buy the brie in a wooden box? That can go into a slow oven.


Kyles,
the one I buy has a wooden box, I had no idea I could use the box as well. Thanks for the tip.
kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Jul 14, 2006)

mudbug said:
			
		

> It can't be true that I've had something kadesma hasn't had.
> 
> Your garnishes are inspired.


You got me bug  Now I have to try it for sure  I don't know about inspired, just things I like to   on.

kadesma


----------



## mudbug (Jul 14, 2006)

I believe all you have to do is wrap it in a piece of puff pastry.  Extremely simple and yet I have never done it myself. Not sure how long you need to cook it - probably just enough to get the pastry right.


----------



## kadesma (Jul 14, 2006)

mudbug said:
			
		

> I believe all you have to do is wrap it in a piece of puff pastry. Extremely simple and yet I have never done it myself. Not sure how long you need to cook it - probably just enough to get the pastry right.


most likely til the pastry is golden and puffed. I'll give it a try soon,my daughter is having a party and I'll be helping with the appys and salads, her DH is going to do the grilling, sooo, maybe one of the appys will be brie in puff pastry 

kadesma


----------



## SharonT (Jul 15, 2006)

I like to trim away the rind on the top of the wheel of brie, leaving a small edge; the sides keep the melty cheese in reasonably well and it's much easier to dip into.   Put alum. foil under in case of leaks during cooking, then transfer to serving piece and trim away the foil.   I've posted my favorite way to do brie (topped with cranberry chutney) in another thread.  Also did you see -- Brie with Blueberry Chutney ?

I've had the pastry wrapped brie, too.  It's nice to sprinkle some brown sugar and nuts on before wrapping in the pastry.


----------



## SharonT (Jul 15, 2006)

Here it is... jkath found it for me on another topic when I was wondering what to do with a nice gift of fresh blueberries.  hope I do this right...
Brie With Blueberry Chutney


----------



## middie (Jul 15, 2006)

I've nevr had brie but now I might have to buy some just to try it this way. Sounds really good.


----------



## kadesma (Jul 16, 2006)

middie said:
			
		

> I've nevr had brie but now I might have to buy some just to try it this way. Sounds really good.


 
thanks Middie,
I love cheese of all kinds, I hope you get a chance to try brie, I bet you'll really enjoy it,

kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Jul 16, 2006)

SharonT said:
			
		

> I like to trim away the rind on the top of the wheel of brie, leaving a small edge; the sides keep the melty cheese in reasonably well and it's much easier to dip into. Put alum. foil under in case of leaks during cooking, then transfer to serving piece and trim away the foil. I've posted my favorite way to do brie (topped with cranberry chutney) in another thread. Also did you see -- Brie with Blueberry Chutney ?
> 
> I've had the pastry wrapped brie, too. It's nice to sprinkle some brown sugar and nuts on before wrapping in the pastry.


Thanks for the tip Sharon, I'll do that next time. I'm going to try your cranberry brie it sounds wonderful..Haven't seen the bluberry one but will go take a look, thank you.

kadesma


----------



## cjs (Jul 16, 2006)

For those of you who like Brie, here's another way to enjoy it - this soup is just wonderful to begin a dinner party! 

THE ABBEY'S CREAM OF BRIE SOUP

Recipe By :The Abbey Restaurant, Atlanta, Georgia
Serving Size : 6 

1/4 cup butter
2 large onions -- diced
1/4 tsp. minced garlic
1/2 lb. mushrooms (about 10-12 medium sized)
1 cup dry white wine
1/2 cup all-purpose Flour
3 1/2 cups chicken stock or broth
1 bay leaf
1 Pinch fresh thyme
2 1/2 cups heavy whipping cream
10 oz. French brie -- sliced, divided
Salt & pepper to taste
1/4 cup sherry
Toasted croutons
In a heavy 2-qt. saucepan, melt butter, sauté onions, garlic & mushrooms. Add wine, reduce till almost dry. Add flour, reduce heat, & work into paste. Add chicken stock & bay leaf, bring to moderate boil, and cook till thickened & smooth.

Add thyme & whipping cream, strain & replace on heat. Slowly with a whisk, blend in 6 oz. of the brie, whisking until of smooth consistency. Add salt, pepper & sherry. 
Pour into oven-proof bowls, place croutons on top. Lay remaining slices of brie carefully on croutons. Brown lightly under broiler & serve.

The Abbey Restaurant, Atlanta, GA
Description:
"This soup is so rich, but oh, so good!!"


----------



## kadesma (Jul 16, 2006)

_Thank you CJS,_
_this looks as if it will be a wonderful addition to any meal._

_kadesma _


----------



## mish (Jul 16, 2006)

Did I hear Pistachios?! What a nice combo, kads, cheese, apples and stachios -- honey & balsamic -- gotta try that. Mmmm, as long as we have the balsamic (& honey) out, can I have some strawberrys too? LOL Thank you!


----------



## marmar (Jul 16, 2006)

That sounds good, and all I'd have to buy is brie.
Except I'm not allowed to use the oven right now as it is a sauna outside, which would also make going to the store to buy the brie a problem.
But I will have to try that sometime, it sounds delicious.


----------



## kadesma (Jul 16, 2006)

mish said:
			
		

> Did I hear Pistachios?! What a nice combo, kads, cheese, apples and stachios -- honey & balsamic -- gotta try that. Mmmm, as long as we have the balsamic (& honey) out, can I have some strawberrys too? LOL Thank you!


Hey Mish,
berries might be nice..Never thought of that..I need to give that a try...

kadesma


----------



## Half Baked (Jul 17, 2006)

I enjoy brie so much that I could probably eat it topped with lizard lips.  Thanks for all the ideas.  The cranberry idea sounds especially wonderful to me.


----------



## mudbug (Jul 17, 2006)

marmar said:
			
		

> That sounds good, and all I'd have to buy is brie.
> Except I'm not allowed to use the oven right now as it is a sauna outside, which would also make going to the store to buy the brie a problem.
> But I will have to try that sometime, it sounds delicious.


 
you could probably put it out on the sidewalk today and get it baked!


----------

